

Show HN: Designers read hacker news too - wilsmex

This isn't your fancy new javascript gizmo, but funny guy with a funny story to promote his toddler app.  I'm sure you'll agree.  Humor me.<p>1st let me tell you how I came upon hacker news, and why I read it everyday.&#60;p&#62;I'm not a programmer, and only half-decent designer.  I'm much more of a 'project manager' type of person.  I wrote a blog post 2 years ago on how to do a fancy trick with css3 with box shadows.  It was clever, and has been expanded and implemented all over the web.  One day (while sitting in church) my phone kept buzzing every couple of seconds with comments on that blog post.  I thought, "Oh great. my WP install probably got hacked... again.."  I wasn't paying too much attention to the comments, as they were coming in so quick, I though for sure spam...<p>After church, I took a look at my weblogs to see thousands of visitors coming from some "hacker news" website.  My fears were confirmed.  I'd been hacked.<p>Needless to say, I eventually found out what HN was, and have been a near daily reader ever since!  I love it. I don't understand half of the programming mumbo jump you'll talk about, but I love reading and following trends.<p>Soon after being 'hacked' by HN, A bug bit me to create a kids app for the iPhone for my then 2 year old boy.  Since I knew some flash (being a designer) I set down that path using Adobes packager, and after what seemed a jillion hours, released my App.  It's not quite as polished as I'd like, and I've got some more plans for it, but I'm quite happy.<p>So make this Dad's app climb the rankings by downloading it!  It's a free DL, and I'm pretty sure your toddler children or nieces and nephews will thank you for it as well...<p>Do the right thing here, it's my vindication for ya'll hacking me.. :)<p>http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/toddler-trainer-hd/id496323534?mt=8
======
hndjmrh
Clickable [http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/toddler-trainer-
hd/id49632353...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/toddler-trainer-
hd/id496323534?mt=8)

